# Clearcoat



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

So, like most cars I have chip marks here and there. On my black car they show up a lot, mainly white.

And so I have bought my paint in a small pot from Halfords and been looking at how to apply it. Now after I have filled a stone chip in do I then clear-coat over it and if so where do I get clear-coat from?

Are there any do's and don'ts when painting a stone chip?

Many thanks Li


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You could always test the paint before you start. 

I've used halfords mixed paints before, I believe it came ready to use as is. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I buy my touch up from the car manufacturers which comes with clear coat but never use it
Use a ****tail stick rather than a brush to apply and built up the layers over time


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Halfords do little tiny pots of lacquer the same as their stone chip paint pots. If you buy one of the kits it comes with a primer colour and lacquer.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I like Chipex.






I've used it on black paint to buy time before my Spider went in for a full respray.

I've also used it for bonnet rash on my Alfa Rosso 156 GTA.

You need to look very hard to see the touch ins after treatment from more than five paces (even on black) and if you run over the whole treated area a week or so after application with a mild compound and then polish, it is hard to see from two paces.

Well worth the cost IMO.

Peter


----------

